# Hoping for an answer



## Stranger (24/6/19)

Hi guys
Currently I have a few mods that I enjoy, mostly running .5 or .6 coils. Things like my Pico dual coupled with a Twisp Vega tank (yeah yeah, I know). A single Pico with a Melo 3, a few mech mods with various older tanks like RE 5 and so on. A pro tank dual RTA.

I mix and vape:
36mg nic. I aim for around 16mg
10% ice menthol
10% spearmint
2% coolada
70VG 30 PG

On all of my mods this is a very nice all day vape. I tend to feel a bit sickly with fruity mixes and and don't enjoy the cig imitations at all. I get good vapour and good taste from this mix. no leaking and it is very fresh in the mouth.

Here is my problem. My wife very kindly bought a Nano wasp . 25 coil RTA. Very nice tank and simple enough for an old fart to figure out the coils and wick.
When I use my existing mix in it you can tell the nic content is way to high. Too many watts and it is really harsh. Get the watts right and the volume is great but your head is spinning.

So I went back to basics and reduced the nic down to an aimed 3mg. Now I have no taste
I went up to 12% on the flavours, still no taste. Added more PG, now the tank leaks. tried 50/50 mix yuck, tried 60/40, no taste still leaking a bit. Tried new coil and thicker wick, still no joy.
Tried flavours one at a time at 12% Yuck.

What am I doing wrong? Do I need to up the flavour content ?

Help please.


----------



## vicTor (24/6/19)

hi, 10% per flavor is way too high

just my opinion

search for the ice and menthol recipe thread on the forum, could help you

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## vicTor (24/6/19)

here it is

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-about-menthol-and-coolants.t45977/#post-623960

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (24/6/19)

What @vicTor said.

You are overloading your tastebuds with that amount of cool. I would suggest half the flavourings first and go from there. Those flavours might have worked for the 0.5 coil but its way too much for 0.25 coil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (24/6/19)

Thank you. At first glance it certainly appears that the % I am using is higher than many. On my .5 coils the Watts are very low. 15 is the sweet spot on the Vega and the melo 3. The Nano wasp is the Achilles heel. Can't seem to get it right. I see the same bases and nic from Blckvapour are prominent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (24/6/19)

Happy to give it a try, would you suggest I keep the 70/30 vg/pg mix ?
Flavours down to 6%
Nic @ 3%
Koolada less% ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (24/6/19)

Your %'s seem too high....

Try remix @

2.5mg Nic 
70/30 VG/PG
Spearmint 4-5%
Menthol 1%
Koolada 1%

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (24/6/19)

Thanks, seems everyone wants to go lower on the %. maybe this is where i am going wrong, thinking I need more.

Some say, less is more

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (24/6/19)

Hope you come right bud, let us know

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (24/6/19)

What everybody said.
try the wasp also at 15w.see if you get flavour from that.
I have vaped high nic. On a low wattage before and it worked fine for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/6/19)

Resistance said:


> What everybody said.
> try the wasp also at 15w.see if you get flavour from that.
> I have vaped high nic. On a low wattage before and it worked fine for me



Never vaped the Wasp but I agree with you @Resistance , high Nic and low wattage works well
For me at least

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lawrence A (1/7/19)

@Stranger was just wondering if you had managed to mix up a revised version of your recipe and if so, how did it turn out?


----------



## Stranger (8/7/19)

Good morning
funny you should ask as this weekend was Mad scientist in the lab day. Ok not really it was just me in the kitchen but you get the idea 
The advice given by most of the guys (thank you all, you know who you are) was to not smother the flavor by using too much concentrate. As my wife once said to me, dial it back, pull it out and don't try so hard.
So this is what I did.
70/30 vg/pg
36mg nic, aimed at 12%
a mere 5% spearmint
a measly 2% menthol
WOW, you guys know your shit. I made up a fresh batch and ran around the house shaking the bottle until I was exhausted, so around 2 minutes I guess.
Dumped this straight into my twisp Vega tank with a 0.5 and opened up the air vents to full. PHHHFFFF big vape cloud, loads of taste. it was lacking a little cool so I put a 2ml shot of koolada. I like to be cool.
PHHHFFFF, brilliant. This is the best mix I have done to date, minty fresh and cool. Ok so my everyday, all day vape is sorted. Now because I got multiple answers saying the same thing from different guys, I trusted you and did a 100ml. I can use 20ml a day easily, so if I cocked it up, well my bad I would just have to suck it up until the next batch. Good for me, I don't have to.
Now time to play with the other mods. I get a batch of charged 18650's and my easy vic and Archnid mech mods. CE5 tanks. Now for those of you that are recent to vaping, the CE5's were the go to for the pioneers and they still work very well for MTL. AWW man great taste from both mods.
Now for the Melo 3 running a .3 coil. Eleaf Pico @15V . Now this is one very cool large cloud combo and a little tweaking up to 17.5v hits the sweet spot.

So now I am fully on board and am committed to mixing a smaller batch for the problem child. The Wasp Nano RTA .2 coil. Nothing to lose so I try this batch.
You guys were so right, the flavour is the bomb and the Nano can throw out clouds with the big boys. By far the biggest volume cloud I have made although you have no option but to DTL. With the overboard high nic and concentrate content I tried before, I now full understand what smothered means, and no I am not talking about what me and the missus did with the pillows the other night. The flavours are now more pronounced and sharp and that sweetyness has gone. No more spinning head either which happened with my previous mix and what we did with the pillows.

All in all, less is more, a complete 100% success, so if your arms are long enough, give yourselves a pat on the back, if not look in the mirror and in the words of Hanson, tell yourself "gooda joba"
I now have a mix that I can use all day and when I need that extra bit kick in the evenings I can get the wasp to sting me without needing an epipen.

APPRECIATED

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Lawrence A (8/7/19)

Awesome stuff. Really glad you now have a mix that is working for you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (8/7/19)

Glad you found your happy place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (8/7/19)

Try fitting two mtl coils in the wasp and closing off the airflow some. It might just work for you.
start with low wattage and take it from there. Hope it helps


----------

